# Equivalent à Goodreader en Français



## MrMac (5 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je possède l'application Goodreader, que je trouve excellente mais qui a un grod défaut pour ma moitié : Elle n'est pas disponible en français.

Connaissez vous un équivalent dans la langue de Molière. J'ai fouillé un peu l'Appstore mais je n'arrive pas à me décider (surtout que la plupart sont payantes).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## polop35 (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Je cherche également une telle application, même payante, mais en français, et avec une interface un peu moins austère.
Je suis particulièrement intéressé par la visualisation des PDF et bien sûr, les fonctionnalités de synchronisation via Dropbox, notamment.
J'ai déjà posé la question, il y a quelques jours, sur une autre discussion, mais je n'ai eu aucune réponse.


----------



## kayos (17 Mars 2013)

up.... fileapp ??


----------



## dumas75 (17 Mars 2013)

Utiliser Mac OS X Lion tout simplement.

(désolé il me semble faire une erreur en voyant que je suis sur un forum iGénération)


----------



## kayos (18 Mars 2013)

c'est a dire ?


----------



## sambucus (15 Avril 2013)

Je suis en train d'abandonner Goodreader pour Devonthink.

Organiser de nombreux documents, les déplacer, etc. est laborieux. Je préfère organiser sur mon iMac et avoir tout à disposition dans DevonThink sur iPad.


Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'affirmer que GoodReader est une application puissante. Elle n'est pas très ergonomique comme nombre d'applications sur iPhone et iPad et n'a pas d'application fonctionnant sous Max OS X. C'est son talon d'Achille. 


Ce n'est pas les mêmes catégories. Ce n'est pas les mêmes prix. Mais il faut savoir ce dont on a besoin et ce qui nous convient à nous-même. Ensuite le prix entre comme paramètre devant être considéré.


----------

